# New split for me today



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So, Ace. How many split(s) did you made? I got lost when
you were describing all the frames and boxes rearrangement.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, I am sorry just one split right next to the parent hive.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Update:

It looks like the split got the queen. I saw capped brood and larvae today so that makes the big hive queenless? I am not sure because I saw larvae in it too. Could it have overwintered with two queens and I just got lucky separating the queens with the split? Anyway they are all packing away honey and I think I am safe with the amount of space that they have. We will see when I get back from FL.


----------

